# Low cost effective boer goat fencing



## Connor (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum but have a few questions. Before that though, I will inform of my position. I obtained a 5 acre, heavily wooded and overgrown, lease behind my house a few days ago. I have been working to get rights to put livestock on the property for several months but it took quite a bit of persuasion to get my parents on board. I only have $460 to invest in the whole operation with no loan opportunities. My grandfather, however, is donating at least 8 6-foot cattle panels. I am able to get goats for little or no cost to me that are at least 50% boer. First of all, what is your opinion on the boer goat breed? Secondly, is this breed difficult to fence? And finally, what is the best method to fence about an acre containing 6 boer goats within the $460 budget? Thank y'all so much in advance and sorry for the length!


----------



## CCassity (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't have goats, I have dorper sheep but my neighbors on both sides if me have them. They both use field fencing which where I live is about $160.00 for a 320 ft roll, which you can attach to t-post that seems to work fine as long as you keep it maintained, a strand of hot wire helps keep them off the fence if they try challenging it. My one neighbor doesn't maintain hers and I've had her boer goat in my yard a few times. Once they figure out how to get out they will keep doing it unless you correct the problem. I keep my sheep behind field fence as well and the worse they do is stick there heads through the holes but only when theres not any pasture for them to eat. One more thing goats will eat shrubs and trees as far up as they can reach, and can be destructive that way.


----------

